# Spiel mit Highscore



## nordi (9. Oktober 2002)

Das hier ist jetzt kein direktes Problem, aber ich wollte vielleicht irgendein Spiel auf meiner Seite installieren, dass eine Highscoreliste hat. Es gibt ja ne menge Spiele, wie Tetris, Vier gewinnt usw - die meisten haben aber keine Highscoreliste. 
Kennt einer von euch etwas? Am besten ein Script, das man farbig an seine Seite anpassen kann etc. 

Hab auch schon im PHP Forum gefragt - die habe mich dann in "euer" Forum geschickt 

Danke und grüße aus köln 

marius


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Oktober 2002)

für das spiel brauchst du wahrscheinlich sowieso ein clientseitiges applet, das lässt sich wahrscheinlich am besten mit java oder flash umsetzen.
wenn du das mit java machst, kannst du ja nach dem spielende eine socket-verbindung zum server aufbauen und auf die datenbank zugreifen.

das ist zwar nur eine ziemlich grobe theoretische lösungsmöglichkeit, aber ein möglicher schritt in die richtige richtung. gemacht hab ich sowas zwar noch nie, aber ich weiss, dass sowas geht.


----------



## nordi (9. Oktober 2002)

Ich würde mir lieber irgendwas runterladen als selbstzuschreiben, da ich A) kein JS/JAVA kann und B) zu faul dafür bin. Mir würde schon ein kleines Spiel oder ähnliches genügen. Kennt da jemand eine Seite, die das anbietet?


----------



## Dario Linsky (9. Oktober 2002)

such mal bei http://www.sourceforge.net - vielleicht findest du da was passendes.


----------

